# Still don't with this one if a boy or girl



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Can someone help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the same bird? The top pic looks female but the bottom looks male. No wonder you're confused.

Don't get discouraged, I raised them for years. Got very good at telling sex at a very young age. Until Chicklett came along, that is. It was 8 months before I knew Chicklett was a female and you guessed it, it was her laying an egg.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks I have 3 more boys and 4 girls I can tell all of them. Just this one is had. I will soon lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you tell which one is the boy in these pics?








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

On pic one its the gray peep in the foreground. I only knew this because of the gray color.

In the second pic its the one on the left. 

Do you know which birds are white in the first pic? All of them. 

The second pic is white on the left and in the middle, lavender on the right.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

In the last picture how old are they and do you pictures of there face


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably not. Or they might be in a whole group some where. This was an illustration to some people how much white can vary and what true lavender looks like. The same with the three chicks in the first pic. Everyone was fascinated that the whites hatched gray and were always male but molted to white.

And another difference, mine are all bearded. Yours are non bearded which means there's a whole different look.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

See the difference between bearded and non. No wattles, very small combs even on most of the males.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I went looking for a pic of Chicklett when she was still a mystery but didn't find one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

jeanne said:


> In the last picture how old are they and do you pictures of there face


Maybe four or five months old. Its been several years since I took those pics.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I have both


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hopefully, you won't have to wait 8 months to get an answer. BTW, I tried to sell Chicklett at a reduced price as a cockeral. No takers. 

Glad she didn't go, I decided I like her personality so even though she didn't meet the criteria as an old bird I kept her when I sold out.


----------

